

2600 back issue prices reduced by 60% - xd
http://www.2600.com/news/view/article/12052

======
bitskits
A waterfall of nostalgia just washed over me. Thanks, just subscribed (I know
this was for back issues, I decided on some new content).

2600 is great. Anyone else remember the knockoff Blacklisted 411? Or the
definitely not knockoff, Phrack? Man, I'm 15 again. :)

~~~
techsupporter
Yep, I remember Blacklisted 411. I received a couple issues for free by result
of being involved in a local BBS that had some connection to Zac. After that,
most issues were bought (with cash, befitting the paranoia surrounding those
types of magazines at the time) from the only seller in town with them: Barnes
and Noble. The local indy bookseller wouldn't carry them because, in his
words, "I don't want to be raided by the feds."

------
lowglow
I'm guessing it's because they're going to offer their back issues in
electronic format for around the same price and want to get rid of their stock
on hand. At any rate, I'd love some 2600 sweetness on my iPad. :)

